# Who is the KILLER................??



## GodCelt (May 26, 2011)

*I have now tried 2 albino ID sharks and this week a small High fin ID ( Paroon Shark ) and all 3 have had both eyes bitten out as well as there stomach bitten out but no other damage it is like who ever did this jus wanted them dead not to eat them very strange, all three were just under 3 inchs..Now the other fish in the tank is 2 ID sharks 4+ inchs Geophagus just under 3 inchs a small pleco 2 bala sharks over 3 inchs all of them have been left alone..

Here is the First suspect.....3plus inchs Pictus Catfish and tends to be aggressive*









*The second culprit is My Baby Aba Aba Knife five plus inchs and generally only aggressive when some one gets to close to its cave.....*









*The Third is un-likely is My 8 inch South American Lungfish. Very slow.*









*The last one but I don't think it could be is my 4 inch Angel...*









*In saying this I do have a true killer on my hands so I am going to be more careful in adding fish a must will be 4 plus inchs would love to find albino ID sharks that size or bigger , all I seem to find in stores are very small ones...
a few other fish I am going to add is an Adonis Pleco, and a Pair of Giraffe catfish, and a Fire Eel..

P.S I have a high end camera Canon 7d but does not take good pics of the aquarium so going to go pick up a macro lens see if that works better..
any tips much appreciated..........*


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

more than likely the aba aba.. they like to bite.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

aba aba for sure. all the research ive done and they like to pick out eyes of fish


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I would suspect the knife fish.

do you have a quarantine tank you can put it in next time you go to add fish.

Better to remove the killer than keep loosing new fish.


----------



## GodCelt (May 26, 2011)

*thanks and yes I am going to take out the aba and let the other fish settle in first.... See if that changes anything maybe he has to be the new one because he leaves all the other fish alone.. I also going to take out the Pictus cat for a while I dont want to discount him he is quiet the bully...*


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Aba Aba for sure! I have a 18" Aba and I tried to put a 14" ID shark with it and two days later it looked like the ID shark landed on a grenade! LOL


----------

